# Sailing from aruba to miami



## exvandoorn (Sep 24, 2010)

I thinking of sailing b/w jamaica and haiti, passing cuba to Miami.

about 1100 nautical miles.

I am figuring 100 knots of sailing per day.

Pionier 9 meter fixed keel eg van de stadt.

Who has sailed this trajectory? any input welcome.

Trip in beginning phase: for may 2011. Planning 2-3 weeks fro trip.

What is a good source for maps/charts for this trip?

Thanks


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey ex, welcome to SN dude.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I would sail through the Bahamas, and make many stops. The farther south in the Bahamas the more beautiful they are. Depends on the time of year how your trip goes. BEST WISHES in your trip.....*i2f*


----------

